# DarkRoom All Purpose cleaner?



## aggiezach (Feb 12, 2005)

Is there such a thing? You know something that can clean graduates and other things that come in contact with the chems? I'm really wanting something that'll get rid of that pleasant fixer smell  Any suggestions?

Zach


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 12, 2005)

Not really. The best thing to do is wash equipment well in running water - preferably warm - as soon as you have finished with it. Clean up all spills and ventilate the room well when you have finished processing.
Most cleaning agents in Chemistry are specifics - you are basically cleaning insoluble deposits off equipment by means of chemical reaction. The chemicals used in photography are, of necessity, water soluble so there shouldn't be a problem.
If you do get residues then cleaning with acid solutions is normally best. Try soaking equipment overnight in a 5% Citric acid solution. For very dirty items potassium bichromate solution acidified with sulphuric acid may work.
You can get 'proprietry' cleaning solutions but they are either similar to the above or pretty much the same as washing up liquid.
Whatever you use to clean your equipment it needs to be thoroughly washed off. Any chemicals left on could totally screw up your next batch of processing or printing. This is why it is best to just use water wherever possible.
Besides which, most cleaning chemicals make a worse smell than fix.


----------



## rangefinder (Feb 12, 2005)

Try vinegar.  Works well in getting out fixer and developer stains.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 13, 2005)

Vinegar is Acetic acid mostly so it works the same as Citric acid, only citric acid is almost odourless whereas vinegar....


----------



## oriecat (Feb 13, 2005)

...smells like pickles


----------



## Unimaxium (Feb 13, 2005)

Vinegar will just make your stuff smell like stop bath instead of fixer, lol. But it should prevent your sink from developing in case it's light-sensitive


----------

